# Accurate tape measure



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

I am looking for an accurate tape measure for around $20 or less probably don't need anything over 16'

On highland there is a 10' Festool for $20 and a Jorgensen 25' for $6 (only reason why I would get it would be the price)

if the festool is worth it or the jorgy let me know or if you think something else entirely.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## TimberMagic (Mar 4, 2015)

I like the FastCap tapes, and there are a number of models. They make a lefty/righty that is great, and I also like the Imperial/metric model since I use both measurement systems. They are reasonably priced at around $10, and dead-on accurate. Mine also have a pencil sharpener-I'm not sure if all models do. You have to hold one of these tapes in your hand to appreciate how well they are built. FastCap could easily sell for more $.

I buy mine at my local Woodcraft, and Rockler has them as well.

The Festool tape is lousy. I like the direct read window on the top, but it is the worst tape I own, in terms of accuracy. My free Harbor Freight tape is more accurate then the Festool . I suppose it is handy quick reads on "rough" measurements around the house.


----------



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you for the festool review. I may have to run down to woodcraft and check out the fastcap


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Lee is spot on.

Fast cap is the way to go for tape measures.

Folding rulers work better for me though.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Fastcaps are decent for price and they have lots of cool options. A bit fragile if you tend to drop things on concrete. Don't ask me how I know. My rule is I use the same tape measure on a project so I don't have to deal with minor variations in accuracy between tape measures. For my furniture projects I am starting the switch to the By Hand and Eye approach. No measurements. Rather you build to eye pleasing dimensions and use a story stick to transfer dimensions. Meeting Jim Tolpin and touring his modest tiny shop in Pt Townsend was an incredible experience. The simplicity of the shop was amazing. And no tape measures.


----------



## noomi (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you for the festool review. I may have to run down to woodcraft and check out the fastcap


imrna


----------



## iamwelty (Nov 14, 2009)

X2 Fastcap


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

Tom is right, if you use the same tape through out your build you don't have to deal with variations. I use a cheap 12' Stanley and have for years without any real issues. I also use the hand and eye approach. It gives a more personal feel to the piece. That being said, I like what I you all posted about the Fastcap tape. I have to make a trip to the local Woodcraft store today, they have some black mesquite on sale for 40% off ( I want to grab some before its gone) and I think I'll pick one up and try it.


----------



## cootcraig (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm right handed and just became aware of left pull tapes. The mention of
FastCap had me look this one up.

FastCap PSSR16 16 FastPad Standard Reverse Measuring Tape

The combination of left hand pull and one finger lock have me convinced
to buy one now.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Best Tape I've ever had. 
For a 25' x 1" blade tape it's the most compact 25' tape I have seen, Easily the size of most 16' tapes.
The return spring action is perfect (not too strong and not too weak) 
As far as accuracy, I make a cut, pull an inch to measure it and have all my tools set up to match. Works for me.


----------



## skipj (Mar 6, 2012)

I have 3 fastcaps, the one I go to is the lefty/righty.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I also use the Fastcap "righty" tape. Lee Valley also markets a "righty" tape, which I also have. There is no such thing as an accurate tape. Even Starrett and Lufkin make tapes and they are no better or worse than the cheapest tape around. The whole idea is to never use more than one tape on a project. Tapes are made for "ballpark" measurements and can never be relied on for precision measuring.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

x1 MrRon


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Fast cap lay flat tape - Wow!!! My go to tape for super accuracy.


----------



## Mykos (Jun 27, 2013)

I like the Lee Valley wooden folding rule for rough cuts at the bench. Direct measurements or a steel cabinetmakers rule for precise cuts. I don't have a favourite tape measure. I like neon orange ones so I can find them easily.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

For my 2¢ I would get a 1"x25' Stanley. It is the industry standard with hundreds of thousands of tradesmen using them daily. They don't purchase them because they are trying to save a buck, but you can get one for around $10 at many locations. It is a durable tool, usually can be dropped repeatedly onto hard surfaces without damage. Occasionally though, the "golden BB rule" does apply. If dropped you have to check for hook damage & correct it , then go on. As tradesmen we have to communicate with accuracy with one another. A lot of the time several workers are taking measurements with only one person cutting for everybody else. Many trim carpenters who specialize in stain grade applications where no putty or fillers are allowed use the Stanleys.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucas,
have had a Lufkin tape for about 15 yrs. now and it is a little beauty.
Imperial and Metric scale and super accurate.
Stood on tape while measuring out treads and put a little kink in it,
and my heart missed a beat, sad but true.
Put it in vice for a day and using again.
Cheers, Jinky (James).


----------



## Deano56 (Feb 18, 2015)

I use stanley leverlock and have been for years, although they have recently cheapened them down some I think. I like the comment above about using the same tape thru the entire project. I wonder how far off a decent tape actually is?


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

I have three or four stanley tapes that work for me. But I did learn the hard way that the tape you start with use through the entire project. Like snowflakes, no two are alike!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tape measures are just a means to a loose estimate of length/width. 
It doesn't really matter what kind you use. A different one, even by the same company, will not read the same.
Just pick one that will last a while and is comfortable to use and never use anything different throughout a project.
Don't worry about accuracy. None are.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

> I am looking for an accurate tape measure for around $20 or less probably don t need anything over 16
> 
> On highland there is a 10 Festool for $20 and a Jorgensen 25 for $6 (only reason why I would get it would be the price)
> 
> ...


----------



## asad (Mar 30, 2015)

The combination of left hand pull and one finger lock have me convinced
to buy one now.

spanish programs - learn in spanish


----------



## asad (Mar 30, 2015)

The combination of left hand pull and one finger lock have me convinced
to buy one now.


----------

